# rod blanks.



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

people always mention different actions, light heavy, fast slow. whats the main difference? the easiest breakdown for me to understand? jigging rods? live bait rods? that crap kills me. im not a complete dumbass, i can tell the difference in the actions. but what do the differences really mean? certain type of fish? certain place where u are fishin?

can u use a cobia rod to catch king mackerel? pompano rod to catch trout? 9ft ugly stick to 12ft surf rod to catch cobia?

thanks


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i would also like to know how many guides should u have for certain types of rods or what does the amount of guides have to do with or affect the rod.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

just do a google search or visit one of the rod building forums and there you will find all the technical data you are looking for. It would take a while to explain . It all starts at the tip down.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Someone could write a small book to completly explain the information you are looking for. If you are hands on like myself then you may be best served to stop in at one of the local tackle shops, that way the terms can be demonstrated to you. Me personally I pick my rod based on where i'm fishing as much as what i'm fishing for. I like to use 8-10 lb test line for most of my inshore fishing, if i'm flicking light weight artificials then I use a longer rod. I have a stouter rod I keep loaded with 12 lb test when I am fishing around pilons or other structure. As far as guides, the more the better as far as i'm concerned. I use all spinning gear and the more guides you have the more the strain is dispersed along the rod.


----------

